# Towbar for Autotrail F68



## ken.chitty (6 mo ago)

Trying to get a towbar for our new Autotrail F68.
Finding it difficult. Phoned Witter. No towbar available.
Any suggestions welcome.
Thanks
Ken


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

ken.chitty said:


> Trying to get a towbar for our new Autotrail F68.
> Finding it difficult. Phoned Witter. No towbar available.
> Any suggestions welcome.
> Thanks
> Ken


Depending where you live obviously but try Towtal in Stoke -on-Trent. Had a tow bar fitted by them about 8 years ago to my Autotrail Apache . Booked it in with them and fitted in about 2 hours while I waited. Think they make their own bespoke towbars and it was very well made compared to others that I had seen. Price was comparable to others as well.

Hope this helps.
Nidge


----------



## caloundra47 (6 mo ago)

Thanks. Will call them


----------

